# Kingwood pen and a burl question



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is a kingwood pen I turned yesterday. I like the weight and balance of the larger pen kits. This one is built off the 8mm tubes.

Burl question.
I ordered some burl blanks, I have not drilled any, so is there any surprises? I have been wanting to get my hands on some burl for a while now and I don't want to rush out and mess them up. Besides keeping the bit clean during the drill process, should I drill at a high speed or lower speed? Any other tips? Thanks

I also got some Formby's Tung Oil Finish today. I'm interested in seeing the results.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's a GOOD LOOKIN' pen, Bill.. Been tempted myself to try some of the other styles but I've got SO MUCH stuff to turn out the 7 mm pens, I just don't know where to put anything else...means new drills, bushings,kits, etc.. Guess I'm being a little silly...but I DO have a LOT OF STUFF..LOL. Jerry, over at Rockler, has graduated to the big pens and he does some remarkable work. One of his customers was there my last trip and he showed me THE most beautiful pen I had ever seen.. Like a gold encrusted cigar...He said it was a special order and was gonna cost the customer $200. Said he sanded carefully from 100 thru 12,000 and then used shellawax.. 


I have turned some beautiful burl blanks and didn't take any special care with them...other than taking my time (they are a little expensive). Just drill slow and lift and clean the bit as you go.. May be my imagination, but I think some of the burls have been harder than iron and others were almost as loose as spalted wood..They do make the most beautiful pens, however, and you never know what you're gonna end up with...but it WILL be nice.. 

Grind away and let's see the results.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I haven't ti=urned any Bill so I can't help you there. But that is a nice looking pen. Now if I could take pictures like that I would be ok. :wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I haven't ti=urned any Bill so I can't help you there. But that is a nice looking pen. *Now if I could take pictures like that I would be ok.* :wink:


You and me, Bobby.. May have sumthin' to do with the 'cheap-john' camera I use....but I NEED any extra $$$ for pen parts...LOL:wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nothing special about turning Burl. Turns like others but the wood is sometimes harder and drills slower, but I drill as any other wood. Burled wood makes some beautiful pens. Never know how it will look when complete, but you can bet, it will look good. Burl is a favorite of mine.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone.
I am really excited about the burls. I have been "window shopping" for the right kit. So far it's down to between a 8mm or a 10mm kit. I just like the big pens. So many designs out there and....well some kits are way out of my price range. I don't sign anything that important LOL.

BTW, this pen is now gone. I showed it to my mother and she liked it so much...how could I say no and just in time for Mother's Day. LOL
Oh well, I'll just keep my Charlie Brown pen to use.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now What ???...Just finished filling up Box "B"...Box "A" is at the store..LOL

Turned a couple of burls today (the two bottom right..but flash is too much to show the beauty)..for Momma for her Day..Somehow she's not as thrilled as she was with the first couple..LOL...Too much of a good thing...kinda like ol' Dad..

Geeezze...this is FUN !!!!

Thanks again Bobby, GBay, Bill and all you other guys for opening this obsession..

Kick Back Time, now.....JD


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice tortuga! I need a fancy box....maybe I will learn how to make one.

I got one of my orders of burl in today...WOW is all I can say. I have done the designer pens, olivewood and now burl wood....I may never do another slimeline again LOL Everything keeps getting better and better. The burl pen I made today lasted about 30 seconds after my wife walked in the door....she MINE...and walked off LOL One of these days I will have a nice pen.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bill, I agree. I haven't made many pens in a while, but any pens I do make and haven't made any in a long time that hasn't been from burl wood and my favorite is the European pens types. Got me spoiled to the natural beauty of the wood and with pen blanks, not too expensive. I have switched however to a burl that is also stabilized as is even better as the glass finish lasts forever with the stabilized and finishes much like plastics. I would love to have an endless supply of the burl wood and woujld love to know how to stabilize it. Looks kinda like they dry it under vacuum and soak in CA glue because it often has the bubbles on ends such as quick dried CA glue after spraying accelator on it.


----------

